# Storm shelter vs Basement vs root cellar?



## LadyHawk77 (Oct 11, 2011)

I would love your opinions!
I live in a home on a slab in a tornado prone area. Over the 13 years here, I have seen 3 neighbor's homes take damage from storms. I would guess my time may be near. I am ready for a shelter!
I had planned to make a 8x8 shelter/root cellar with a hatch next to my home. We are on flat ground and have no hills. My husband did not like this because he wants a poured wall basement with an addition built on top. Not in the cards $$ wise anytime soon (nor do I feel we need that space)! 
We do have some extra cash for the project now. Just not enough to do a major addition.
I like the root cellar idea because I could store my garden surplus in it and ride out the storms.
I do not like the PW basement idea because everyone around us is always fighting leaking basements. I would also think it would cost more. 
Using SIPS for the basement has also been brought up. 
Your opinions and experiences would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I have been thinking of the same thing although there is a hill so I will build into the side of it. 

I am going to do a rubble trench foundation because it's cheap and it gives the water someplace to go. I may put in a french drain. The water will be diverted away instead of pooling on the floor.

A root cellar is, by definition, under ground so it can keep cool temps, but not below freezing, even when it's really cold outside. The walls and roof have to be a material that can stand being damp all the time. I have about decided that the walls will be earth bag construction and the roof will be poured cement. Again, because it's cheap. I will coat the whole outside with a basement foundation waterproofer and backfill with gravel. Then cover the whole thing, except the door, with dirt.

In your case I would build it on grade. Then dig a hole somewhere on the property and use the dirt to cover it. A tornado would not be able to move it and you have a hole for a swimming pool. 

Keep in mind that as long as you call it a root cellar you are OK but if you call it a bomb shelter you are a far out, whacky, wild eyed, survivalist.


----------



## LadyHawk77 (Oct 11, 2011)

Never considered earth bags for a root cellar!


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Oct 30, 2010)

basements all over the place round here. including under my house. the walls should not be leaking. esp. poured walls. leaking poured walls is not heard of. where as block walls are. but there are thousands and thousands of them round here too. 

my opinion is to build something nice and permenant. id dig a basement. even if its only a half basement. half the size of the intended house, to save money.


----------

